# str8edg is About...



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

...to have his blade dulled, that is all...

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn

0102 2820 00005 5335


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just might be enough to melt all the snow!!!:r:r


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!:tu
I hope his tin foil is enough to protect him and the kitty from this one!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

<YODA>

Worried I am

</YODA>


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Iffin I were you...I'd find me a deep place in the snow and hide! I've been a victim of these guys and they don't fool around...I'm still scarred from the damage.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Yoda said:


> A cooler, is what you will need...


^^^ what the green dude says.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bleh....tis nuffin....stand up straight and take it like a man.....:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling that your dark season is going to get a whole lot brighter!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

oops, 1 too many 0's

0102 2820 0005 5335


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> oops, 1 too many 0's
> 
> 0102 2820 0005 5335


Wow... some serious hang time for deliveries to Nunavut (almost 3 weeks!)... Hey at least you won't have to freeze them!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I believe Santa will get this on Saturday and drop it off next week!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Brother do you see what I have to deal with... my mail takes to damn long!!!

But Jeff I think of you every day while I walk to the PO... I am sure it will be here either tonight, and I pick it up tomorrow OR it gets in on Saturday and I get in on Monday, either way I can not wait.. and I can not thank you enough!

Cheers brother.

Maybe I should train some pigeons... they may be faster than Canada Post!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dog Sled!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it possible to bomb proof an igloo???:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL! Well "Service Delivery Standard" says it should be there on the 31st! Thank goodness for humi pillows!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah - but they freeze too! I would be more worried about the puppy you sent so he can start the dog-sled team!:ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

When I look at the numbers it says Montreal... that means Canada post has handed it off to First Air (God I hate First Air)... so it is somewhere between Montreal, Iqualit and here... the tracking number works as far as Montreal!! My parents sent us a Christmas gift... three weeks after we got it the tracking number still said it was in Montreal!!

It's one of the costs of living up north!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r First Air:r what a group:hn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

str8edg said:


> It's one of the costs of living up north!


"up north" may be one of the greatest understatements on this entire forum!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am just glad someone else knows First Air... I am just sorry it's you Dave... from all the people of Nunavut, we are sorry you ever had to fly First Air!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> "up north" may be one of the greatest understatements on this entire forum!


Everyone can deal with the up north bit... BUT it's when I say that Toronto is down south... that gets them every time!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Everyone can deal with the up north bit... BUT it's when I say that Toronto is down south... that gets them every time!


so what does santa clause do all summer? :r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Suntans and smokes cigars... he just has to wait for them to get to him!!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Do they do the "Duck and Cover" stuff there? Or just bend over, place your head firmly between your legs and kiss your grits goodbye?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Suntans and smokes cigars... he just has to wait for them to get to him!!


dont try to :BS me......u have no sun :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> I am just glad someone else knows First Air... I am just sorry it's you Dave... from all the people of Nunavut, we are sorry you ever had to fly First Air!


:r I think the stewardess was glad ta get rid of us:chk:chk


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

They are the only positive thing about First Air... well some of them anyway!!

Shaggy, 24 hours of sun during the summer, lots of time to tan!! Other than the cold!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Does this mean you'll get them after your dark season??


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope I get them before that.. although the sun will be back very soon, I would say 10 days tops. Around noon it is like dusk now... I just can't wait to get out of the dark!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

If it wasn't so cold I would love to use my telescope up there!! With no light pollution....with no light period, the sky must be filled with stars!!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Filled is not the word... last year we had a comet (I can't remember which one) and we watched it day and night (or should I say night and night) if you like stars this is the place to be. In town there is a few lights BUT you don't have to go far to be 100% in the dark.

I have been thinking about getting a telescope, but I don't know anything about them... I will pick your brain someday


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm no expert, just a backyard astronomer but I'll tell you what I know!! :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> I'm no expert, just a backyard astronomer but I'll tell you what I know!! :tu


At least you won't have to talk long :r:r Just kidding Nick, fill Craig in on successful ordering while you are at it!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Jeff I will be checking the mail in about an hour, during recess (I love recess, don't you all just miss recess!!) So with any luck....

Although it is a nippy -37C here right now, no wind so that is good... but at -37C I may have to wear gloves to smoke... I hate wearing gloves to smoke!!

*fingers crossed*

And Nick I am serious about the telescope thing I think it would be great up here.. I will PM you later...


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I bet it is!! (Sky filled with starts, etc)

Sounds like an awesome place to visit! Followed by 2 weeks in Bora Bora!:ss

BUCKET LIST!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> At least you won't have to talk long :r:r Just kidding Nick, fill Craig in on successful ordering while you are at it!


When I'm successful at ordering I will tell him everything I know!!! :r :r Smart @zz!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> When I'm successful at ordering I will tell him everything I know!!! :r :r Smart @zz!!!


LOL!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Jeff I will be checking the mail in about an hour, during recess (I love recess, don't you all just miss recess!!) So with any luck....
> 
> Although it is a nippy -37C here right now, no wind so that is good... but at -37C I may have to wear gloves to smoke... I hate wearing gloves to smoke!!
> 
> ...


Don't get your hopes up yet!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

At least it is not a far walk to the mail... no luck today. So I hope Monday


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I swear - waiting is the hardest part!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> I swear - waiting is the hardest part!!


Especially when the hang time is 3 weeks!!!!!

It'll be worth the wait :tu Trust me...


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> It'll be worth the wait :tu Trust me...


Ya know that just makes it worse!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff...might have been quicker to have just schelduled a herf up there and hand delivered them.  What's -36 F between friends...and you could have enjoyed the warmer climate.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> When I'm successful at ordering I will tell him everything I know!!! :r :r Smart @zz!!!


:r:r:r:r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

str8edg said:


> Ya know that just makes it worse!!!


I wonder if my package ever arrived??????


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am sure yours will arrive soon as well... shipping up to me is killer

I will post pics when I get them... thanks guys


*EDIT* Just noticed this was my 300th post... cool


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Have you gotten anything up there yet? Say, any Innu artists up where you live?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I haven't gotten any cigars from any BOTL here yet I did get the cutters that I ordered, and I have received some cigars from another company. 

Our little hamlet does not have much art made in it. There is one older guy that carves, some nice work. I will try to take some pics of some tonight.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

CNN Breaking News! Weapons of Mass Destruction Detected Approaching the Arctic Circle! Update on Monday.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Breaking news.... Monday has come and gone, and although I did receive mail (damn VISA statement) I received no packages 

We have a plane in tonight that should (note I did say should) have mail on it... so tomorrow we will try again.

It's funny how I just get used to the MASSIVE delays in mail, it is only when I talk to people who have normal mail that I realize how bad it is!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Bummer...I know what it's like to wait on mail...but not because the service is so slow. Hope it gets there tomorrow. I know as a fellow bombee that you are in for a treat.  If they haven't all fallen apart yet. (I'm just playing with your head...they'll be fine.)


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

jbo said:


> Bummer...I know what it's like to wait on mail...but not because the service is so slow. Hope it gets there tomorrow. I know as a fellow bombee that you are in for a treat.  If they haven't all fallen apart yet. (I'm just playing with your head...they'll be fine.)


Well even though I am sure they were packaged well... I trust Jeff on that... I am a little worried, First Air the yahoos who take "care" of the mail from Ottawa/Montreal are not exactly nice to the boxes... I have seen what they can do... now since I have complained a dozen times, MY boxes are mostly left alone... but until I have things in my hands I worry!!

<fingers crossed>


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Great... now I am paranoid...

I will personally replace anything that gets damaged with equivalent value!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

lol... not to worry brother, I am sure everything will be fine. I have had almost a dozen computers shipped up and nothing went wrong... they are hard on the boxes but the contents (for the most part) were always ok!!

Tomorrow can not come fast enough!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well just got back from the mail and you guessed it... nothing. In fact there was NO mail at all, which means no mail made it to the plane. So being that there is no plane tonight, there will be no mail tomorrow so the earliest it can come in now is Thursday.

Have I mentioned that I hate our mail!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Well just got back from the mail and you guessed it... nothing. In fact there was NO mail at all, which means no mail made it to th plane. So being that there is no plane tonight, there will be no mail tomorrow so the earliest it can come in now is Thursday.
> 
> *Have I mentioned that I hate our mail!!*


Yeah, I don't want to hear it!

You're Santa's first stop so quit your whining! You probably get your presents at like 6AM on Christmas Eve, huh?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Santa's 1st stop - that's some funny chit!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I think this is killing me as much as it is killing you!! Well... almost!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well you said the 31st... I figured it would be here before, but I guess you were right. I just hope they are here for the weekend, it is suposed to be warm like -13C warm... which means we may get snow but damn I will be smoking for sure.... I hope!

And Santa does not drop off gifts to me... we go to his factory outlet store. It is just down the street


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Well the really good news is that the Southern Ontario Bombers know how to pack a box. I would not worry about it at all, they will be fine. In fact, if you get one that you don't think is fine, send it to me and I will volunteer to smoke it right out of the box...that's how confident I am in my BOTL's ability to pack a box. I know I'm putting myself at risk...but that's just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

That's real nice of you I was thinking I would have to throw some away, I will keep you in mind for sure... </sarcasm> :r

I am not worried about it at all... I am just hate to wait!! As soon as they show up I will post many pics and no matter what the weather (OMG it could be sooo cold) I will smoke one right away!! (well within a day or so... -40 is WAY to cold!!)


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> That's real nice of you I was thinking I would have to throw some away, I will keep you in mind for sure... </sarcasm> :r
> 
> I am not worried about it at all... I am just hate to wait!! As soon as they show up I will post many pics and no matter what the weather (OMG it could be sooo cold) I will smoke one right away!! (well within a day or so... -40 is WAY to cold!!)


Jim is a stand up guy!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am not even going to joke anymore!! So the way I thought it was going to go down was... a plane was going to come in tonight and the package was going to be on it and I would have picked it on Thursday. Here is the problem...

Resolute
1: 20 PM EST Wednesday 30 January 2008
*Blizzard warning for**Resolute continued*

An intense low pressure center over Hudson Bay is combining with a ridge of high pressure over Ellesmere Island to produce strong easterly winds across the central Arctic islands. Winds will gradually strengthen at Resolute this afternoon to 60 gusting to 90 km/h resulting in blizzard conditions there as well. Little change is expected until Thursday afternoon.
​The flight tonight got canceled... so no mail, and if this damn blizzard keeps up the flight that will take place on Thursday (to cover the Wednesday flight) will be canceled as well... so I may get mail Friday (at the earliest)

This just sucks...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Anticipation!!!:r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

this is such a long drawn out bomb......u must be involved dave....:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds like there is a story there....

I hope you guys have fun in Detroit... and I hope I get my package by then!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well the winds are around 80KM/hr right now... damn nice blizzard if I do say so myself.

The sad part is the temp is -20C so it is good smoking weather... and it is just too damn windy!!! I am cursed this week for sure... although I may get a snow day!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Snow day - in Alaska...who knew!


Hey Str8...your post count and ring guage are the same #!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

That is kind of cool... of course now I just screwed that up!!

The blizzard still rages on... my house is shaking for real!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Snow day - in Alaska...who knew!
> 
> Hey Str8...*your post count and ring guage are the same #!!*


Not any more!! Looks like you have to post some more!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

No way sir... I am going to stop posting right now and have my RG bigger than my posts forever.... muhahahahaha











ya right! I can't stop posting!!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah he better get busy...LOL






Shawn


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I got a buffer for sure now.... damn I getter get posting! I should be good for days... unless we got no school tomorrow!! Then I go on a posting frenzy!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> this is such a long drawn out bomb......u must be involved dave....:r


WUSS:r:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well our wind just picked up to 100KM/hr... if you like watching blizzards, this is a nice one. The temp got warm enough for snow (it does not snow when it is -30 FYI) so we have 5cm of snow coming, add that to the snow we have (mostly hard pack but still) and you got a storm!!

The last time we saw anything like this was four years ago... it lasted 4 days! If this is anything like that... it will be Monday for sure before I get Jeff's package. 

The silver lining is I may have a day off... I am doing my snow day dance as we speak!!

:chk​


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Well our wind just picked up to 100KM/hr... if you like watching blizzards, this is a nice one. The temp got warm enough for snow (it does not snow when it is -30 FYI) so we have 5cm of snow coming, add that to the snow we have (mostly hard pack but still) and you got a storm!!
> 
> The last time we saw anything like this was four years ago... it lasted 4 days! If this is anything like that... it will be Monday for sure before I get Jeff's package.
> 
> ...


I like watching blizzards as long as I am home and someone else has to clean up the snow afterward. Snow day? Snow day? Shoot that would be like having a cloudy day off down here.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

snow day, snow day, snow day

It has been a year since I started this job and this is my first snow day!! So while it sucks that I will not get any mail today... and maybe not tomorrow... it will rock not having to go to school today!! 

I think I will go back to bed!! 

Sorry guys for all of you rushing off to work, don't mean to rub it in BUT I do have to deal with a blizzard!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Sorry guys for all of you rushing off to work, don't mean to rub it in *BUT I do have to deal with a blizzard*!!


And polar bears...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

That box better get there soon or he's going to be smoking the bed sheets.  Hey, whatever happened to dog sleds. Find a BOTL who's into sleds and tell him you'll gift him a free stick if he just goes down and picks up the box for you.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

It's funny how you forget about the bears when you are here!!

Well the blizzard has ended!! So I should get a plane in today (I hope) which means I am back to the mail tomorrow!!! 

I am glad I don't get bombed often... I can't take the stress!! :r

Now I am just waiting for the phone to ring... man I hope I don't have school this afternoon!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

jbo said:


> That box better get there soon or he's going to be smoking the bed sheets.  Hey, whatever happened to dog sleds. Find a BOTL who's into sleds and tell him you'll gift him a free stick if he just goes down and picks up the box for you.


That's funny... I keep my eyes out for some millionaire with his/her own plane!! That would rock... a straight flight from Resolute to St. John's, Newfoundland... man some day... I just hate airports.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

str8edg said:


> That's funny... I keep my eyes out for some millionaire with his/her own plane!! That would rock... a straight flight from Resolute to St. John's, Newfoundland... man some day... I just hate airports.


The way this is going, when the box arrives, he's going to have to put a note in a bottle to let you know it arrived. The note will get to you before the next package gets to him.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah I knew it would take a while 14 days is normal... but with this damn storm and with a plane coming in with no mail on it... threw everything off.

I am sure it will get here tonight and I should get it tomorrow!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's hoping! I hope all this anticipation for one cigar is worth it! LOL! j/k


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

To be honest... when you are isolated like I am, you just like to get mail!!

Anything that is not a bill is great!! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

you put a cigar in there jeff??? i thought we agreed on a "syke" bomb....:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

ok so I just got off the phone with First Air... there is no flight today at all. They don't want to take the risk of flying into a blizzard (which ended three hours ago). So there will be a flight tomorrow, BUT the plane will be configured (we add or subtract seats as needed) for 90% people to try to get the stranded people to where they need to go... 

So no plane tonight, no mail on Fridays plane... so with any luck there will be mail on Saturdays plane and I will get my package on Monday.

Hell after all this I just want it to get here... "syke" bomb, cigar bomb, real bomb, whatever... I just want the stress of the wait to be done!!

I get the feeling that after this NO ONE will ever want to send mail to the arctic ever again!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

this is the most entertaining bomb i have seen lately......u should make a movie of it:r


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

shaggy said:


> this is the most entertaining bomb i have seen lately......u should make a movie of it:r


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am glad someone is entertained!! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

7 pages and 90 posts for an imaginary bomb that we sent....this is cool.....:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like Santa isn't the only one who delivers once a year!! Next time Jeff will have to find out when that one day is that Canada Post delivers to the Arctic!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I guess it is getting alot of attention!! I am sure it would have been faster to put out a personal ad for someone traveling to Resolute and get them to hand deliver it to me!!


It is all First Air's fault :gn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Holy cow... 3 pages! Craig... your RG is higher than your post count, get whoring!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

What!!! Are you calling me a post whore? I resemble that comment

I have to say... it really sucks this is taking as long as has BUT this thread has been fun! Thanks Jeff


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Maybe Craig needs to be shipped to where the cigars are instead of shipping the cigars to him. :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Now that is an idea!! I know one thing for sure... this summer when I am back in Newfoundland for while I want to take part in whatever pass and whatnot that I can... got to get a years worth in!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

shaggy said:


> this is the most entertaining bomb i have seen lately......u should make a movie of it:r


I agree...Pee Wee Herman stars in "Bomb, Bomb, Who's Got The Bomb?"


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh look my posts and RG are the same again... wohooo

God I post ALOT! :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Suuuuuuuure you do....

Do you know how many times some of us have posted "Nice hit!" LOL!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WELL?????


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> WELL?????


well what?????


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well... I did get some unexpected mail today, I could not believe it. I got a phone call in the afternoon to come to the PO and get my package... but it was not from you Jeff... not yet, Monday for sure!

It was from Navydoc... and of course First Air had to put their dirty little hands on it... I hate First Air so much!

Anyway here is the link...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1429608#post1429608


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i leave for a few days and u guys let my only entertainment die?????wtf???


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry brother, I got a bomb from Navydoc so that took up some of my time!! BUT I have my fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day that I get Jeff's package! If I do then it only took 21 days!!

21 days later... man I loved that movie. Now I got to get it tomorrow!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am not sure if I mentioned that I HATE First Air yet or not... but I sure do. Just got back from the mail and there was nothing. I asked the woman who works there what was up... she told me that all our mail, boxes and boxes of were being held in Iqaluit?!?! Why, she could not tell me. Just so you guys know, all our mail has to be flown in, and it gets flown in on First Air planes, so we are at their mercy when it comes to this stuff. They are the only ones with planes large enough to do the job so they just do what they want.

So even though it would have been a cool thread title "21 days later" NOW because of these idiots, 21 days later I still don't have the package! I would like to send a bomb to First Air... I will leave it at that!

Here is hoping for tomorrow

<fingers crossed>


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah...dust looks good on cigars anyway. By the time you get them you can advertise them as "aged" and the cello will all have turned yellow and you will have plume...so...hang in there. There's a silver lining to the cloud...unless first air crashed in to it.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Man don't joke about that... one of their planes was on its way to a community a little south of us, on final one of their engines burst into flames, ruptured fuel line I think. Anyway that stuff happens up here... I can only imagine how pissed I would be if my package went down with one of their damn planes!!

Tomorrow, for sure... as long as this freezing fog (fog at -30C) does not bother them!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You'll get it....if it does go down, run over and find your pkg then boggy out of there:r:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Man don't joke about that... one of their planes was on its way to a community a little south of us, on final one of their engines burst into flames, ruptured fuel line I think. Anyway that stuff happens up here... I can only imagine how pissed I would be if my package went down with one of their damn planes!!
> 
> *Tomorrow, for sure... as long as this freezing fog (fog at -30C) does not bother them!*


How's the weather?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> You'll get it....if it does go down, run over and find your pkg then boggy out of there:r:r


Damn straight... there is no way I am letting my package go up in flames... well actually it will be going up in flames but at my own hand!!

Bear, weather today is a little cold -38C but no wind so not bad over all!

I went to check the mail this morning and was told ALOT of mail was bumped last night due to more important cargo (booze takes precedence around here)... and they were still sorting what they had... so I will check back this afternoon!

BUT I got a secret weapon... Friday past I did not shave and I got my humi from Navydoc, so this morning I did not shave either... so come on that has to work right! I will keep you all posted

<fingers crossed>


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

My God man, you must have the patience of a saint. I get ticked if a delivery is a day late. How long does it take for a pizza delivery up there?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

30 *days* or it's free!! Or at least 30 *days* or we will send you a letter from First Air explaining that we lost/broke/stole you package and somehow it is your fault!!

I am heading to the PO after next class... I hope my unshaven face will bring me the luck that I need!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am never going to shave again!! I walked to the PO and I had mail... wohooo. I have not opened it yet as I am still supposed to be teaching... all I know from the box is THIS THING HAS WEIGHT!!!

I will start a new thread with pics when I get home! And to think it only took 22 days!!! Thanks Jeff.

</fingers crossed>

It is a good thing that timer did not work... who knows what it would have happened if it went off within a reasonable amount of shipping time!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's set to detonate when you open it!! I hope it's worth the wait but knowing Jeff I'm sure it will be!! :mn :tu :tu

(Insert sinister laugh here!!)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:mn:mn:mn:chk


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Now you are making me nervous... a box filled with some nasty explosive that when exposed to extreme cold will blow my house up!! 

My wife said I should not open it at school... as according to all our students teachers don't smoke!! And to make matters worse she is making me go to the gym before we go home (I use the term gym lightly, the RCMP have converted an old garage with a treadmill, rowing machine, step master, free weights and a weight machine) She says I will enjoy the package more after I go workout... something about building the anticipation!!! WTF if it builds anymore than it is I may have a stroke!

So sorry Jeff, I will be opening it in two(ish) hours and I will post pics right away... unless I am dead of course!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Now you are making me nervous... a box filled with some nasty explosive that when exposed to extreme cold will blow my house up!!
> 
> My wife said I should not open it at school... as according to all our students teachers don't smoke!! And to make matters worse she is making me go to the gym before we go home (I use the term gym lightly, the RCMP have converted an old garage with a treadmill, rowing machine, step master, free weights and a weight machine) She says I will enjoy the package more after I go workout... something about building the anticipation!!! WTF if it builds anymore than it is I may have a stroke!
> 
> So sorry Jeff, I will be opening it in two(ish) hours and I will post pics right away... unless I am dead of course!


I know you will enjoy your smokes after waiting this long, Craig! Where do you smoke, by the way?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Outside brother... outside. Well I have a little unheated porch that I sit in so the wind does not bother me... but -38C is still -38C

I did promise Jeff that when I got the package I would smoke one *NO MATTER* what the weather, so tonight I smoke! Lucky for me it is only calling for a low of -41C... Jeff I hope there is something short in there!! I smoked a H Upmann #2 last Friday night in -37 and I have to say I was a little cold by the end!!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

It has finally landed!!! Looking forward to the pictures!:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Outside brother... outside. Well I have a little unheated porch that I sit in so the wind does not bother me... but -38C is still -38C
> 
> I did promise Jeff that when I got the package I would smoke one *NO MATTER* what the weather, so tonight I smoke! Lucky for me it is only calling for a low of -41C... Jeff I hope there is something short in there!! I smoked a H Upmann #2 last Friday night in -37 and I have to say I was a little cold by the end!!!


Craig, You da Man!!! I'm freezing at 40 degrees in Mobile! Keep us posted, and stay warm!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Man this has been like watching a movie "*Str8edg and the Arctic Bomb of Doom* I can't wait to see how it ends!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok it has been 2 hrs..........:r:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shaggy said:


> ok it has been 2 hrs..........:r:r


:tpd:

Pictures, dammit... pictures!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

DBall said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Pictures, dammit... pictures!


He's drawing them now!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got home... had a emergency network issue at the COOP hotel, it's hard being the only tech in town.

Taking pictures as we speak... supper can wait!

For the record, I can't believe you guys!!!

*NEVER MESS WITH THE S.O.B.S THEY WILL KNOCK YOU OUT!!*

More pics to come...


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> He's drawing them now!


That's some funny shit!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't make me come up there :r:r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Craig, wake up!

I said *" Wake Up"*


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

OK OK I'm up... just got done posting... get ready for a read, better get a cup of coffee

*The S.O.B.S. take out str8edg*

Thanks you guys, I mean really thank you all


----------

